# My beautiful and inflating wife



## Sharkbait (Sep 6, 2004)

Only a couple months left until our little Molly makes her appearance (shooting for around Dec 12), and snapping photos of Kelly left and right ot make sure we've got the whole thing documented.   

Here are some from today (I discovered a new technique for simulating a soft-filter in PS, so giving that a try on several of these)...


----------



## Harpper (Sep 6, 2004)

Nice pictures John. I do like the soft look that you gave it. Sometimes a sharp lens doesn't work well for portraits.


----------



## Corry (Sep 6, 2004)

Aw!  That's what I like about this forum...we all seem to get to know each other so well, and I'm getting to where I look forward to watching the progression of you and Kelly's pregnancy...and really looking forward to seeing pics of the little one!!!  Great shots!


----------



## 2Stupid2Duck (Sep 7, 2004)

I love the softness. Thanx for sharing these mate.  Great shots.


----------



## K8 (Sep 7, 2004)

Very nice pix, I really like the last one..........


----------



## Alison (Sep 7, 2004)

I love them all, but the 1st one really caught my eye. Do share what technique you used, please?


----------



## JonMikal (Sep 7, 2004)

Great stuff John!  Looks like you'll have this event documented fairly well.


----------



## Sharkbait (Sep 7, 2004)

AlisonS said:
			
		

> I love them all, but the 1st one really caught my eye. Do share what technique you used, please?



Lemme see if I remember it.  I might have to correct this when I get home tonight.

1.  Create 2 copies of your background layer
2.  Hide the middle layer, work on the top layer.  Switch its mode to darken.  Apply a 40pt gausian blur.
3.  Hide the top layer, work on the middle layer.  Switch its mode to lighten, apply a 60pt gausian blur.
4.  Create a blank layer.  Hide the background layer, select that new blank layer, and merge the visible layers.
5.  Change the opacity of that layer to ~35%.
6.  To bring some areas back in sharpness, apply a layer mask to that newest layer and with the brush and a black foreground color, brush areas that you want sharp.

I _think_ that's it.  Honestly I don't know enough about PS to know what it's doing exactly; I got the technique from a PS book.  It works pretty well though!  There's at least one more opacity change in there too.  Hmm, don't remember which step.  I'll post again this evening with the right info.


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 7, 2004)

Nice effect.

I was just thinking that Chase had better set up a special forum for you before the little one arrives.  Otherwise you will be flooding the gallery with 1000's of shots each day.  

That's not a bad thing, it's just that it would squeeze out all the other pics.


----------



## Alison (Sep 7, 2004)

Thanks John. I will have to try that. I just did a senior shoot and there are some poses that this would work really well on.


----------



## Sharkbait (Sep 7, 2004)

Big Mike said:
			
		

> Nice effect.
> 
> I was just thinking that Chase had better set up a special forum for you before the little one arrives.  Otherwise you will be flooding the gallery with 1000's of shots each day.
> 
> That's not a bad thing, it's just that it would squeeze out all the other pics.



LOL, I promise not to have too many Molly floods when she gets here.  I'm going to be quite the proud papa though.  :mrgreen:


----------



## Alison (Sep 7, 2004)

That's a bunch of bologna and you know it  There's no way you'll be able to keep her photo off these boards because she will be the most beautiful child in the world (next to mine of course) and you'll want to share every expression that she makes. Trust me on this one


----------



## Karalee (Sep 7, 2004)

lmao Ali.

Lovely photos shark, you always have a way of capturing  Kels "glow" the first shot itself is the best in the series IMO.


----------



## deb (Sep 7, 2004)

I have no problem with the technical aspects of the shots, but I do wonder why you are so quick to share something this personal.  When I was pregnant, I allowed shots to be made, but they've been kept very private.  Maybe it's old fashioned but I still believe there is such a thing as too much sharing.

I do think that sharing the pictures of the baby will be more appropriate.

I know you are excited, and I wish you the best with the coming event, and I hope you won't be offended by my observations.


----------



## Sharkbait (Sep 7, 2004)

Honestly I don't see a difference in sharing these as compared to sharing photos of Molly after she's born.  My wife and I see this is as a glorious and beautiful thing.  We've tried to get pregnant for three years, and have had one miscarriage already, so seeing Kelly growing and feeling the baby kicking is nothing but pure joy for us.  

Photography is communication, and for communication to occur there must be two parties.  We have friends here, and wished only to communicate our joy and love for our growing family to those friends.

 :?


----------



## terri (Sep 7, 2004)

John, these are lovely!!   I appreciate you two sharing them, and glad you know you have friends here who remember the miscarriage from last year and are overjoyed seeing Kelly's bloom.    I also appreciated the little tutorial about the softness.   It's most effective here.   

Kelly looks radiant in that last shot.   I love it!    

I hope you'll continue to share, as I believe the majority of us are clearly enjoying these and agree this is a beautiful time.    :hug:  to you both.


----------



## deb (Sep 7, 2004)

As I said, please don't be offended by my old fashioned notions.  I agree that a baby is a great gift, and the arrival is a joyous time.  There is just something in my mind that takes away from the intimacy when it is made too public. 

Best wishes and again, congratulations.


----------



## voodoocat (Sep 7, 2004)

First off Shark, those are wonderful shots.  Aren't women so beautiful when they have another life brewing inside?  I think you did a great job of capturing her :thumbsup:

I would like to also address this:



			
				deb said:
			
		

> Posted: Tue Sep 07, 2004 9:27 am    Post subject:
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


I don't think anyone is going to be offended... but that thinking is just so wrong to me.  I realize we live in a puritan country where any sort of nudity is viewed at as more evil than violence... but c'mon.  These shots are beautiful and I don't think Shark would be posting them if his wife wasn't comfortable with it.  I'm sorry if I sound rude... but if you don't want to share that's fine... but dont assume that what you think is right is right for someone else.


----------



## deb (Sep 7, 2004)

voodoo, I did not accuse shark in posting my opinion.  It was just my opinion, and I don't apologize for thinking that part of the beauty of pregnancy is in the intimacy.


----------



## Sharkbait (Sep 7, 2004)

I believe it's an intimate thing too, but it's not a 'personal intimate' thing, if that makes sense.  When you see a pregnant woman walking down the street, it's pretty obvious (well most of the time) that she's pregnant.  What we are hoping to show in these photos is that love that we share for each other and for our baby.


----------



## graigdavis (Sep 7, 2004)

Hey Admins...can we ban all pictures of pregnant women?  Actualy, I think we should keep pregnant women inside at all times untill after the baby is born.   No one should see that.  :roll:  



Awesome pictures Shark.  Shes beautifull.  :hug:


----------



## danalec99 (Sep 7, 2004)

She sure is glowing! All the very best Shark.


----------



## Sharkbait (Sep 7, 2004)

Okay, here's the step-by-step for the softening technique:



1.  Make 2 duplicate copies of your background image.  
2.  Hide the top copy, select the middle copy.
3.  Switch blend mode of the middle layer to Darken.
4.  Apply a 40px gausian blur to that middle layer.
5.  Hide the middle layer, select the top layer.
6.  Switch blend mode of top layer to Lighten.
7.  Apply a 60px gausian blur to that top layer.
8.  Select the middle layer and reduce its opacity to ~40%
9.  Hide background layer.
10.  Create new blank layer, drag it to the top of the layers list, then hold down ALT key and choose Merge Visible from the layers pop-down menu.
11.  Make the background layer visible again, hide the 2 duplicate layers.
12.  Select the top layer in your list (the one that you created blank, then merged visible to) and reduce its opacity to ~40%.

13.  If you want some areas (eyes, etc.) still in sharp detail, create a layer mask on that topmost layer, and use the brush tool with a black foreground to 'paint' those areas back into detail.

Whew!  That's all of it, straight from my photoshop how-to book.  It seems to work pretty well, that's for sure!


----------



## Sharkbait (Sep 7, 2004)

Here's the one shot from this shoot that I left in sharp-focus.  I love the clarity of it, but I still think that soft-focus technique adds to the ambiance of this series...


----------



## Luminosity (Sep 7, 2004)

Gorgeous pics of a gorgeous lady , Sharkman ! 

I , like most of the ppl who replied  , *dont* think that these pics are too 'personal' or 'inappropriate' in *any* way whatsoever... on the contrary , they are a celebration of new life , in pictures. I think most ppl would agree.
If blossoming life is personal , then we're all in on THAT game arent we . 

Pregnancy is beautiful. Again , congrats Papa Shark  :sillysmi: .


----------



## terri (Sep 7, 2004)

Oh, I like this one, too.   Her hair is soft in this light, and the DOF here is such that I can see why you chose to leave this one alone.   Very, very pretty, and I sure love this little bridge.   

Looks great!


----------



## terri976 (Sep 7, 2004)

wow... first off let me say congratulations!! secondly let me say wow those are beautiful. There is nothing more precious than that. I wish I had thought to do stuff like that with my children..

And I was always willing to show my tummy when I was pregnant. I loved the feeling and watching the wonder on peoples faces when they would feel or see my baby move.


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Sep 7, 2004)

Shark said:
			
		

> Honestly I don't see a difference in sharing these as compared to sharing photos of Molly after she's born.  My wife and I see this is as a glorious and beautiful thing.  We've tried to get pregnant for three years, and have had one miscarriage already, so seeing Kelly growing and feeling the baby kicking is nothing but pure joy for us.
> 
> Photography is communication, and for communication to occur there must be two parties.  We have friends here, and wished only to communicate our joy and love for our growing family to those friends.
> 
> :?



i love you my brother.  your wife is profoundly beautiful.  let not this silliness spoil this time.  we are all together with you and would be greatly saddened to see you purposely shade your light.


----------



## JonMikal (Sep 7, 2004)

i love you too man!  this is a wonderful time you guys are sharing and you have certainly been blessed with an incredible talent to capture every moment to live forever in your hearts!  post away my friend...i feel very fortunate that you have chosen this forum to share this beautiful event with.  now i ask ya, can you feel the love?


----------



## malachite (Sep 7, 2004)

Osmer_Toby said:
			
		

> we are all together with you and would be greatly saddened to see you purposely shade your light.


I don't think you could shade that much light. The glow a pregnant woman emits is so obvious that even a numb-skulled single guy like myself can see it, clear as day. Awsome shots Shark, I'm glad you shared and I hope you share again...................


----------



## drdan (Sep 8, 2004)

I personally like the sharp one the best, but that's partly because I like the expression the best. They are all good though. Thanks to your wife for being willing to share.

Deb, I think you got such a strong reaction in part because a lot of people now feel that pregnant women have too long been made to feel somewhat embarrassed by being in that state and their hugeness. This is magnified by the thinness of models and the recent obession with plasitic surgery etc. Many, if not most, grown up men that I know think a pregnant woman is particularly beautiful and in a deeper, somewhat non sexual way. I am very gratified that is is becoming more accepted and hope that it makes women much more comfortable with their looks during pregnancy. Many pregnant women seem to feel that peoples comments that they are beautiful are just obligatory and untruthful. I hope the trend increases. I was growing up during the rapid changes of the 60's and I'm sure that influences my views. I think this celebration and openness about pregnancy, breastfeeding and even nudity in certain circumstances is one of the few truly positive things to come out of that era.


----------



## manda (Sep 8, 2004)

Deb, what is right for you and what is right for others are completely different.
I don't think there is anything wrong with the photos whatsoever. 
Is the fact that she's baring her beautiful belly to the world what you find offensive? I don't get it.

If John is comfortable sharing them, I don't see why anyone else should feel fit to say they are too personal. They are their photos, therefore their choice as to whether or not they are too personal.

John, they are beautiful photographs and your wife looks stunning. We should be proud of such natural beauty created from above and the love of 2 people, not shy it away as though its something taboo. Bravo Sharkie, for sharing your beautiful family with us.


----------



## Lula (Sep 8, 2004)

About the photos
I like all of them! They are beautifull !

I think women look so beautifull when they are pregnant   
I hope one day i'll have a big belly   

Shark I wish u all the best    
Your wife is very photogenic


----------

